# Leaving 457 sponsorship job



## SaritaY (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi, 

I am on a 457 sponsorship visa and I've just quit my job so that means I have another 90 days to find a new sponsor otherwise I have to leave the country. 

I'm quitting because I've finally passed ielts and I can apply 189 visa just on my own so I only plan to stay for another 90 days, working casually and go back to my country to wait until my PR get granted. 

But the thing is my friend just invited me to visit him in UK for 10 days after my last day at my work. In this case, would I still be able to come back(cos I still want to stay here until August)? 

And also, do I need to tell the immigration department that I've ceased employment with my employer? Would they change me to a bridging visa?

Thank you.


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

SaritaY said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am on a 457 sponsorship visa and I've just quit my job so that means I have another 90 days to find a new sponsor otherwise I have to leave the country.
> 
> ...


You can only stay for 60 days not 90 days and I don't think you can work as your visa is only to work for your employer buy you have already left that job. I am not sure though but experienced member will confirm.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

SaritaY said:


> But the thing is my friend just invited me to visit him in UK for 10 days after my last day at my work. In this case, would I still be able to come back(cos I still want to stay here until August)?


If you still in 457 while you go to UK, you may be allowed back in, but all that can depend on Customs and Border. If they see you barely have any visa left and no bridging visa, so they may not allow you back in even if you have visa. better ask others though.



> And also, do I need to tell the immigration department that I've ceased employment with my employer? Would they change me to a bridging visa?
> 
> Thank you.


Bridging visa happens if you managed to apply for another visa. Bridging visa doesn't happen because you left your current visa. So, apply for another visa before it runs out.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Bridging visa happens if you managed to apply for another visa. Bridging visa doesn't happen because you left your current visa. So, apply for another visa before it runs out.


To be clear: a bridging visa is for when your current visa expires, NOT for when you fail to meet the conditions of an active visa.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

SaritaY said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am on a 457 sponsorship visa and I've just quit my job so that means I have another 90 days to find a new sponsor otherwise I have to leave the country.
> 
> ...


- Working casually in Australia is not allowed on your 457, so you would be in breach of your visa conditions. Breaching visa conditions could lead to refusal of your 189 application.
- If your 457 is still active, you could come and go as you please. However your employer will likely notify DIBP that you have left their employment so whether you would be given entry when you return would be up to DIBP when you arrive.
- You are given a bridging visa only when you submit a new visa application while in Australia. The bridging visa links your existing visa to the new application, but it doesn't come into effect while your existing visa is still valid. If your existing visa is cancelled, the bridging visa is cancelled along with it.


----------

